
Examples of Cool Logos: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - GlobalOwls
https://insights.lytho.com/blog/logos-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly
======
sova
Logos are an art form, choosing a logo that scales well, this article does not
even show historical forms for the logos it enjoys, which is a pity, because
that's where the learning is.

